# Best Russian Chamber Music



## clavichorder

I'm looking for chamber music by the likes of Glazunov, Gliere, Tchaikovsky and other late romantic idiom Russian composers. Not just string quartets, but all the instrumental chamber music genres. I'm still interested in hearing about later composers like Prokofiev, Shostakovich, and Stravinsky but I know about Shostakovich's work and it would not be hard for me to pick from his, since its so notoriously good.

So far I am acquainted with Taneyev's String Quartets+Piano Trio, and Medtner's Violin Sonatas, Lyapunov's Piano Sextet, and Tcherepnin's Piano Trio. I possess several Shostakovich string quartets as well that I have not listened to. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ukko

Glazunov spent some time in Italy, and picked up some ideas. _Huilun_ can probably provide details. Tchaikovsky's SQ is better than I expected it to be. Borodin's 2nd SQ is well known.

[edit: the Tchaikovsky and Borodin SQs, played by the Drolc ensemble, can be downloaded from Squirrel's site. http://squirrelnyc.wordpress.com ]


----------



## joen_cph

I´d definitely check out *Roslavets*, the piano trios and cello sonatas in particular, perhaps also the violin sonatas, the Nocturne with harp, and the string quartets; quite a varied expression in the works, if rather dark.

I guess you also already know the very beautiful cello sonatas by *Miaskovsky*; his string quartet cycle could be the next area to explore, but perhaps those of *Shebalin* are even better.

Speaking of a more conservative idiom, *Rubinstein*´s cello sonatas are among his better and more attractive works.

There are dozens of fine Russian/former USSR composers to be explored out there, also by Western record companies. Many of them are almost Shostakovich epigones - *Peiko*, *Tsintsadze* (good string quartets), *Tishchenko*, *Mirzoyan* (String quartet, Cello sonata) etc., others have a more individual voice - *Weinberg* (often more lyrical), *Kapustin* (now there´s also some very attractive jazzy chamber music of his on you-t; check out his duo works and the string quartet), *Ustvolskaya* (brutalism), *Kancheli * (exotic minimalism) etc.

Those of the later generations I find especially fascinating are: *Denisov, Smirnov, Firsova *(all with loads on you-t), *Silvestrov*, *Gubajdulina* and *Schnittke* (both of course moved from a Shostakovich style (Gubajdulina´s early Piano Quintet and Schnittke´s cello Sonata are examples) to modernism with various influences.

Some important writers of string quartets who avait even being recorded (or modern recordings) are *Yuri Levitin *and Arkadij *Filippenko*.

*Azarashvili*´s Piano Quintet can apparently only be heard on you-t, but is recommended.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Prokofiev wrote some good chamber works, most of what I've heard aren't as spiky as some of his orchestral ones but still interesting.

Overture on Hebrew Themes for clarinet, piano and string quartet - featuring an attractive but bittersweet clarinet melody - there's an orchestral version as well.

Violin Sonata no. 1 - probably his darkest chamber work and no. 2 - transcribed from the flute sonata and in a lighter vein.

The two string quartets and the late (and in parts rather moving) cello sonata are also worth looking into - there's a very decent Naxos disc that includes all three.

Oh, and I apologise for probably stating the obvious but Tchaikovsky's tragic Piano Trio is a must, as is Shostakovich's almost-elegiac 2nd. Another Tchaikovsky work I'd nominate, and a much lighter one, is his bouyant String Sextet (called Souvenir de Florence, not because of it being 'Italian' in style but because he sketched some of the work while staying there).

What a fine post by joen_cph - those recommendations (most of which are totally unfamiliar to me) look fascinating.


----------



## Vaneyes

Myaskovsky - String Quartets 3, 10, 13, Leningrad Teneyev Qt. (Melodiya)
Tchaikovsky - Sextet, Chang et al (EMI)
Rachmaninov - Piano Trios, Borodin Trio (Chandos)
Prokofiev - Quintet in G minor, String Quartets 1 & 2, Russian String Qt. (Arte Nova)
Prokofiev - Violin Sonatas 1 & 2, Mullova/Anderszewski(1)/Canino(2) (Philips)
Prokofiev - Cello Sonata, Chang & Pappano (EMI)


----------



## Quartetfore

A beautiful CD on MDg contains both the Octet and Sextet of Gliere. Both are far better works than his String Quartets. Another very worthwhile Cd on MDg is two quartets of Alexander Grechaninov. I would think that the Andante of the op. 2 Quartet is second only to the slow movement of Borodins second Quartet.


----------



## jurianbai

There is a great set of CD by Brilliant Classic covered this genre, a Treasure of Russian Chamber. I think I like *Arensky*'s Piano trio, *Catoire* Violin Sonata as well several well known string quartets on that set.

For Arensky's, there also exist the version of Piano quintet. I enjoy the one by Latjha quartet on Marco Polo label.

the amazon links 
http://amzn.to/zCXUgn
http://amzn.to/zY87pl

btw, so far it seems like the Russians only play string and piano. how about the winds?


----------



## Sid James

Not mentioned -

*Glinka *-_ Trio Pathetique_
*Rachmaninov *- _Trio Elegiaque_

If we want to include* Stravinsky*, then the works on THIS disc has a very good selection, streching from _The Soldier's Tale_, which is not easily categorisable, then a lot of things from his_ Octet for winds _to his _Septet _- from early neo-classical period to his first work using serial technique. All are excellent pieces not as well known as his three big ballets...


----------



## Taneyev

Another and forgotten one was Paul Juon (yes, he was a Russian). He had several very fine chamber works. And Vissarion Shebalin.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

My favorite :


----------



## Guest

Not strictly chamber music, but I think Alyabiev's Salaviei is an amazing song, written very early (1825) for a song with so much local color.

Natalie Dessay just kills it. Just wait for the superhuman coloratura at the end:


----------



## vladinsky

Of great Russian composers, I would highly recommend Tchaikovsky beautiful gargantuan piano trio and string sextet Souvenir de Florence. Also his string quartet (is there ANY music of this man that is bad?), and the beautiful 2nd movement of it, then Rachmaninoff - cello sonata! (again,2nd movement...) , and the fantastic piano trio in g minor. I dont know any great chamber works from Stravinsky, but both of Prokofiev 2 quartets are exquisite (and very hard), my favorite being the first one. 
Shostakovich and his quartet deserve great attention,especially the famous no.8, but the rest of them are pretty memorable. I would agree with *Il_penseroso* about Borodin Quartet phenomenal interpretation of these works. Oh,since we mentioned the name Borodin, his 2nd quartet is a work that also deservs great attention. Of less known Russians, I would single out Arenski and his piano trio, which is great music.And if by chamber music you mean chamber orchestra, than you could check out his variations on a Tchaikovsky theme,it is really beautiful. Nothing else comes in mind at the moment...but, I think this is quite enough for months to listen to. Who knows,maybe even years  Cheers!


----------



## opus55

Odnoposoff said:


> Another and forgotten one was Paul Juon (yes, he was a Russian). He had several very fine chamber works. And Vissarion Shebalin.


the japanese horror title...


----------



## Orfeo

I agree with all of the above. For me:

Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence (brilliant, brilliant, brilliant).
Glazunov: String Quartet no. III and Suite for String Quartet.
Arensky: Piano Trio I
Taneyev: Just venture.
Lyatoshynsky (Ukrainian): Piano Trio no. I 
Myaskovsky: the two cello sonatas, plus String Quartets nos. II, X, XIII.
Sheblain: Quartets 5-7, Trio
Popov: Chamber Symphony
Roslavets: String Quartet no. I, plus Sonata for Viola & Piano no. I
Shostakovich: Just venture.
Weinberg: Piano Quintet, Quartet no. VIII.
Boris Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio (brilliant), Piano Quintet (1962), Partita for cello and chamber ensemble (1966).
Peiko: String Quartets.
-In essence consider these and follow joen_cph's advice.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Arensky's Piano Trios! Both of them!

I also love the middle movement of the S. Taneyev Piano Quartet.

Even though I'm not much of a chamber fan, I'm getting a hang of it through the Russians first, not surprisingly. Perhaps I can move on to other composers much better from this grounding.


----------



## randomnese

Tchaikovsky's Piano Trio in A. It's emotional impact only comes through when you listen to the whole thing.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

The wonderful Borodin String Quartet no.2, performed by the Borodin Quartet of course.


----------



## KenOC

Haydn67 said:


> The wonderful Borodin String Quartet no.2, performed by the Borodin Quartet of course.


Borodin absolutely nailed that one! Wonderful music indeed, as many have noticed.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> The wonderful Borodin String Quartet no.2, performed by the Borodin Quartet of course.


Spot on, do you like other recordings as well?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

The gorgeous slow movement of the Rachmaninov cello sonata's been cited already, but I nominate the whole piece. It's a source of continuous surprise to me that it isn't more widely popular. The best recording I know is from cellist Fedor Luzanov, with none other than Evgeny Svetlanov as the superb pianist, on Russian Disc.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> Spot on, do you like other recordings as well?


Yes, but as far as Russian chamber music goes, not many. Along with the Borodin #2, the Tchaikovsky String Quartet No.1 is also one of my favorites. Otherwise, I like the Borodin c minor Quintet as performed by members of the Vienna Octet. I also find several of the Glazunov String Quartets quite enjoyable, however accessing them on vinyl(which I listen to almost exclusively)is rather difficult since very few of them have been recorded in that medium. On the other hand, prices for his quartets on cd are not inexpensive. I have managed to listen to a number of them on You Tube.


----------



## Medtnaculus

Sabaneyev and Stanchinsky


----------



## majlis

Sergei Taneyev. IMHO, his chamber corpus is one of the most important ever produced in Russia, and one of the best of XIX century. I'm proud of have it all.


----------



## Quartetfore

I have two versions performed by the Borodin Quartet. The older one (80`s), and the newer the new one recorded a few years ago. The personal of course is different except for the first Violin. I`m going with the older recording since it is a warmer version even though the sound on the new recording is better.
QF


----------



## majlis

Old Hollywood SQ. Great playing.


----------



## hpowders

The Tchaikovsky String Quartets played by the old Borodin Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

Quartetfore said:


> I have two versions performed by the Borodin Quartet. The older one (80`s), and the newer the new one recorded a few years ago. The personal of course is different except for the first Violin. I`m going with the older recording since it is a warmer version even though the sound on the new recording is better.
> QF


That's a great choice.


----------



## Quartetfore

majlis said:


> Old Hollywood SQ. Great playing.


My first recording of the music, It shared the disc with the Tchaikovsky 1st. And you are right about the performance--the Hollywood Quartet was a great group.
QF


----------



## majlis

They did a IMHO final recording of the beautiful, forgotten and seldom played Dohnanyi's third quartet.


----------



## Quartetfore

Don`t forget Borodin #1, It`s not as tuneful as the second, but there is plenty there to enjoy.
QF


----------



## Quartetfore

majlis said:


> They did a IMHO final recording of the beautiful, forgotten and seldom played Dohnanyi's third quartet.


there is a very good recording by Lyric Quartet on ASW label
QF


----------



## barmanekm

At the beginning I want to say "Hello" to everyone as this is my first post on this forum. I am listening classical music for about 2 years and for some time I am mainly focused on Russian chamber music. The piece which is my favorite is Shostakovich Violin Sonata op. 134, especially 2nd movement. I like also his Viola and Cello sonatas. Rachmaninov piano trios and Prokofiev violin sonatas. From non Russian composers Szymanowski and his Mythes, Nocturn and Tarantella, Ravel with his violin sonata in G#. Can anyone can recommend to me music similar to Shostakovich sonatas? It would be great if it will be as dynamic and "modern" sounding as mentioned 2nd movement of op. 134. Thank you in advance.

Michal


----------



## MusicSybarite

barmanekm said:


> At the beginning I want to say "Hello" to everyone as this is my first post on this forum. I am listening classical music for about 2 years and for some time I am mainly focused on Russian chamber music. The piece which is my favorite is Shostakovich Violin Sonata op. 134, especially 2nd movement. I like also his Viola and Cello sonatas. Rachmaninov piano trios and Prokofiev violin sonatas. From non Russian composers Szymanowski and his Mythes, Nocturn and Tarantella, Ravel with his violin sonata in G#. Can anyone can recommend to me music similar to Shostakovich sonatas? It would be great if it will be as dynamic and "modern" sounding as mentioned 2nd movement of op. 134. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Michal


I think the closest composer to Shostakovich is Weinberg. Try his Violin Sonatas Opp. 39 and 53. Now, if you want something more challenging and raw, then try the Schnittke's sonatas.


----------



## Zofia

MusicSybarite said:


> I think the closest composer to Shostakovich is Weinberg. Try his Violin Sonatas Opp. 39 and 53. Now, if you want something more challenging and raw, then try the Schnittke's sonatas.


Agree Weinberg'a symphony dedicated for Shostakovich is where I would begin listening.


----------



## joen_cph

Also Weiberg's cello music, Medtner's violin sonatas, Grechaninov's piano trios ... 
and further away geographically, Enescu¨s cello and violin sonatas (don't miss no.3), Debussy's three sonatas, Nielsen's and Delius' violin sonatas ...


----------



## chill782002

Borodin's Piano Quintet in C Minor gets a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## Swosh

I'm sure someone has said it already, but I really like sergei taneyev.


----------



## EdwardBast

In case no one mentioned it, Rachmaninoff's Sonata for Cello and Piano is an excellent piece — in the style of the 2nd piano concerto.


----------



## Xaltotun

I'm no expert here, but Tchaikovsky has consistently surprised me with the incredible quality of his chamber music. The piano trio, all the string quartets, and the string sextet are all major works that everyone should hear.


----------



## Zofia

Xaltotun said:


> I'm no expert here, but Tchaikovsky has consistently surprised me with the incredible quality of his chamber music. The piano trio, all the string quartets, and the string sextet are all major works that everyone should hear.


Might not be popular opinion but for me I agree with you; His chamber works > symphonies.

Going to add Mussorgsky Ritcher has some very good solo recordings we have them in disc will look them out.


----------



## flamencosketches

Surely I am not the first to mention this (no time to read the rest of the thread) but Shostakovich's second piano trio and his piano quintet in G minor are both so good. (Not to mention his many great quartets). 

Zofia, does Mussorgsky have much music for chamber ensemble? I'm a big fan of his solo piano music, but that's all I've heard.


----------



## arnerich

If you guys enjoy Russian chamber music you might enjoy my sonata for piano trio.


----------

